# por qué dos apellidos en España?



## tchristodouleas

Hola,
Sabe alguien la razon por la cual a los hijos se les da dos apellidos (el del papa y el otro de la mama) en Espanya? Cual es el origen de esta costumbre?
Gracias...
Tina


----------



## Namakemono

¿Espanya? En fin. A mí dos apellidos me parecen más logicos que uno, ya que la esposa en un matrimonio no pierde los de sus padres y además permiten identificar a una persona mejor.


----------



## Lusitania

En Portugal tenemos 4 apellidos y 2 nombres. Yo tengo 2 nombres y tres apellidos. Cuándo tengo que escribirlos todos... es una molestia.


----------



## tchristodouleas

Namakemono said:


> ¿Espanya? En fin. A mí dos apellidos me parecen más logicos que uno, ya que la esposa en un matrimonio no pierde los de sus padres y además permiten identificar a una persona mejor.


 
Hola Namakenomo y Lusitania,
Y como surgio esta costumbre? (en Espanya y en Portugal?) Historicamente, tiene algo que ver con la identificacion de personas con sangre arabe?? 

Gracias...
tina

P.S. Nama... "espanya" es porque no se usar los acentos en el teclado.


----------



## Bettie

Yo digo, por qué no?? Uno es tan hijo del padre como de la madre... en México también tenemos dos apellidos, seguramente adoptados de la costumbre española.


----------



## Vanda

So I have to mention that happens in Brasil too.


----------



## Cicerón

Puede ser porque hay muchas personas con el mismo primer apellido, y con dos apellidos es más difícil que coincidan.


----------



## Vanda

I can think of a couple of reasons. One of them, someone has already mentioned above: people want the children to have their father and mother's surname. The other one, as for the first name, some names sound more pompous or more important when they come together. I think this influences parents.


----------



## Bettie

Pero veo un gran error ahí, no es verdad que en México el segundo apellido sea el importante, mi primer apellido es el de mi padre y si en algún caso uso uno nada más sería ese no el de mi madre.


----------



## castellano

La costumbre de poner dos apellidos en España, se remonta (según lo que he leído) al año *1501*, cuando el Cardenal Cisneros, en la Corona de Castilla, mandó que se instaurara este modo de identificación de las personas en el reino. Anteriormente, era costumbre extendida usar un nombre de pila más el nombre del lugar de procedencia de la persona (ej.: Rodrigo Díaz de Vivar, Javier de Segovia, Manuel de Orozco,etc), aunque también había otros.

En resumidas cuentas, en España llevamos 505 años usando dos apellidos (pese a que mucha gente conoce cuatro o más apellidos, como es mi caso).

Saludos


----------



## Lusitania

En Portugal primero es apellido de la madre y despues del padre.


----------



## Outsider

Wikipedia tiene un artículo sobre "Iberian naming customs". No sé si está todo correcto.


----------



## Namakemono

También cabe destacar que se pueden unir apellidos con un guion cuando se desea conservar el segundo apellido del progenitor A o B.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bettie said:


> Pero veo un gran error ahí, no es verdad que en México el segundo apellido sea el importante, mi primer apellido es el de mi padre y si en algún caso uso uno nada más sería ese no el de mi madre.


 
Es cierto que en Méxicoel más importante no es el de la madre,pero tampoco deja de importar, si bien es cierto que la mayoría de tu vida serás identificado con el del padre, como en el trabajo o en la escuela que en vez d ellamrte Miguel te llaman Calderón.
pero en todos los documentos aficilaes ambos son muy importantes


----------



## luis masci

Vanda said:


> So I have to mention that happens in Brasil too.


Really Vanda? Judging for the Brazilian football players names I thought you had not surnames.  
Aquí solo se usa doble apellido en caso de que el primero de éstos (el del padre) sea muy común y se haga necesario para diferenciarlo de otros. O en el caso de “apellidos ilustres” pero en esos casos éstos pasan inalterables de generación en generación.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

luis masci said:


> Really Vanda? Judging for the Brazilian football players names I thought you had not surnames.
> Aquí solo se usa doble apellido en caso de que el primero de éstos (el del padre) sea muy común y se haga necesario para diferenciarlo de otros. O en el caso de “apellidos ilustres” pero en esos casos éstos pasan inalterables de generación en generación.


En México no es cuestión de escoger, primero el del padre y después el d ela madre, te guste o no.
Así que si tu papá es Hernández y tu mamá Betancourt.
Pues te friegas porque te vas a llamar Juanito Hernández Betancourt.

O en el caso d elo ilustre.

Mario López y Janette Kahlo presentan a su higo Diego López Kahlo


----------



## tchristodouleas

Gracias a todos-- sobre todo a Castellano y a Outsider


----------



## Cracker Jack

tchristodouleas said:


> Hola,
> Sabe alguien la razon por la cual a los hijos se les da dos apellidos (el del papa y el otro de la mama) en Espanya? Cual es el origen de esta costumbre?
> Gracias...
> Tina


 
La practica de tener 2 apellidos - el primer apellido y el segundo corresponde más o menos a la de middle name y last name de otros paises.  A diferencia de la de los demás, en España, el primer apellido es el del padre y el segundo es el de la madre.


----------



## pickypuck

Cracker Jack said:


> A diferencia de la de los demás, en España, el primer apellido es el del padre y el segundo es el de la madre.


 
Tradicionalmente esto ha sido así, pero hoy en día es imposible saber a ciencia cierta que el orden sea ese, aunque la mayoría de la gente siga manteniendo la tradición. Los padres pueden decidir el orden en el que irán los apellidos de los hijos y una vez hecha la elección, los hijos siguientes están obligados a llevar la misma.


----------



## meagamelia

¿Es verdad que la razón por qué espanoles tienen dos apellidos es de la influencia árabe original en España porque los cristianos quisieron saber si personas tuvieron antepasados árabes?


----------



## Outsider

meagamelia said:


> ¿Es verdad que la razón por qué espanoles tienen dos apellidos es de la influencia árabe original en España porque los cristianos quisieron saber si personas tuvieron antepasados árabes?


¡Qué idea graciosa!


----------



## Fernando

meagamelia said:


> ¿Es verdad que la razón por qué espanoles tienen dos apellidos es de la influencia árabe original en España porque los cristianos quisieron saber si personas tuvieron antepasados árabes?



To say it shortly: No.

The reason is "too many John Smiths".


----------



## Noel Acevedo

tchristodouleas said:


> Hola Namakenomo y Lusitania,
> Y como surgio esta costumbre? (en Espanya y en Portugal?) Historicamente, tiene algo que ver con la identificacion de personas con sangre arabe??
> 
> Gracias...
> tina
> 
> P.S. Nama... "espanya" es porque no se usar los acentos en el teclado.


Tina:
Para acentuar: debes tener el "numeric lock" encendido y aplicando la tecla de "alt" y los siguientes números acentúas:
alt 130 =é
alt 160 =á
alt 161 = í
alt 162 = ó
alt 163 = ú
alt 168 = ¿
alt 129 = ü
alt 173 = ¡

Se le conoce como el ascii code.

Noel


----------



## Noel Acevedo

tchristodouleas said:


> Hola Namakenomo y Lusitania,
> Y como surgio esta costumbre? (en Espanya y en Portugal?) Historicamente, tiene algo que ver con la identificacion de personas con sangre arabe??
> 
> Gracias...
> tina
> 
> P.S. Nama... "espanya" es porque no se usar los acentos en el teclado.


   Perdón, se me quedó el más importante; alt 165 = Ñ


----------



## westie

Lusitania said:


> En Portugal primero es apellido de la madre y despues del padre.



A mi me parece la fórmula más natural.


----------



## Totopi

Lusitania said:


> En Portugal primero es apellido de la madre y despues del padre.


Sí, pero hasta donde yo sé, yo que soy mujer, en primera posición llevo el segundo apellido de mi madre, es decir, el de su padre (mi abuelo materno) y en segunda posición el segundo apellido de mi padre, es decir, el de mi abuelo paterno. Y si tengo un hijo, en primera posición llevará mi segundo apellido, o sea el de mi padre. Vamos que al final viene a ser lo mismo que el sistema español, pero un poco más lioso, al menos para mí. 
Así me lo han explicado en clase de portugués, correjidme, por favor, si estoy equivocada. 
Saludos,
Totopi


----------



## Outsider

En portugués es así:

madre: Manuela Moura Guedes (corto Manuela Guedes)
padre: José Rodrigues dos Santos () (corto José dos Santos) 

hijo: Frederico Guedes dos Santos (corto Frederico dos Santos)

Es lo mismo, sino que al revés.


----------



## Lusitania

westie said:


> A mi me parece la fórmula más natural.


 

Pues a mi no me parece, por que lo más natural es que sea posible tener lo que se quiera.

Es como Outsider escribió, pero hay personas que prefieren ser llamadas por el apellido de su madre. No es mi caso, pues es muy feo


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Yo tengo tres apellidos... mejor dicho dos, el segundo es compuesto (García-.....). El primero es del Sud de España y el segundo del Norte, tengo un poco de todo .

Saludos

Mei


----------



## MadGato

La forma de nombrarse en muchas culturas es con un nombre, una filiación y un lugar de procedencia. Ejemplos:
- Nombre McGregor --> Nombre, hijo de Gregor
- Nombre Richardson --> Nombre, hijo de Richard
- Nombre Rodríguez --> Nombre, hijo de Rodrigo
- Nombre ibn Ismail --> Nombre, hijo de Ismail.
Y además no existía una norma instituida para el uso. Así en Castilla (antiguo reino de la península Ibérica) se daban casos de hermanos con nombres y apellidos totalmente distintos, pues algunos tomaban la filiación materna y otros la paterna.
Así se decidió imponer un orden. Los hijos serían filiados con el primer apellido del padre seguido del primer apellido de la madre.
Además esto es posible porque en Castilla, las mujeres no perdían su filiación al contraer matrimonio, cosa que sigue sucediendo actualmente en España.
Nunca he oido nada que tal norma tenga que ver con árabes. Sí que es cierto que a partir del siglo XV, las personas intentaron ocultar sus orígenes árabes o judíos, pues si no podían demostrar ser cristianos viejos, tenían difícil su escalada social, pero para eso era más normal ocultar y cambiar sus propios apellidos para conseguir una nueva identidad.
Pero como no soy muy versado en este tema, tampoco me atrevo a opinar taxativamente.
Saludos.


----------



## Lusitania

Mei said:


> Yo tengo tres apellidos... mejor dicho dos, el segundo es compuesto (García-.....). El primero es del Sud de España y el segundo del Norte, tengo un poco de todo.


 

Yo tengo dos nombres proprios por ejemplo Ana Cristina y despues tengo un apellido de mi madre y dos de mi padre. 40 letras: mi nombre es un alfabeto.


----------



## Mei

Lusitania said:


> Yo tengo dos nombres proprios por ejemplo Ana Cristina y despues tengo un apellido de mi madre y dos de mi padre. 40 letras: mi nombre es un alfabeto.



Mi nombre es sólo María y con mis apellidos sólo sumo 30 letras... 

Mei


----------



## natasha2000

Uff... Qué lío! ¿Por qué sencillo si puede ser complicado? jejeje (es broma, no me hagáis caso)...



> Pos mira, aquí añado lo de serbios:
> La forma de nombrarse en muchas culturas es con un nombre, una filiación y un lugar de procedencia. Ejemplos:
> - Nombre McGregor --> Nombre, hijo de Gregor
> - Nombre Richardson --> Nombre, hijo de Richard
> - Nombre Rodríguez --> Nombre, hijo de Rodrigo
> - Nombre ibn Ismail --> Nombre, hijo de Ismail.
> *- Nombre Jovanović--> Nombre, hijo de Jovan*


 
A mí, personalmente me parece bien que uno tenga los apellidos tanto de su madre como de su padre. Además, también me parece bastante bien lo de no cambiar el apellido después de casarte. Es más práctico, no tienes que cambiar los documentos...

PD: Yo tengo sólo un nombre y un apellido bien cortito, así que sumo sólo 11 letras.


----------



## solinvictus

Hola,
Pues esa regla no ha sido siempre tan linear. Bastaria ver como nuestros abuelos hasta por ahí por el 1900 seguían escogiendo el apellido que les daba la gana entre todos aquellos que "corrian por sus venas", de los cuatro costados.
Aunque cada hermano firmara con un/varios apellido/s diferente/s a nadie se le hubiera ocurrido pensar que no eran una sola família.
En Portugal se siguen usando cuatro apellidos (dos maternos y dos paternos).


----------



## Outsider

solinvictus said:


> En Portugal se siguen usando cuatro apellidos (dos maternos y dos paternos).


Algunas personas lo hacen, pero no es habitual. La gran mayoría toma sólo un apellido de la madre y uno del padre.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Y yo pregunto: ¿y porque los ingleses y los americanos sólo tienen un apellido?


----------



## Fernando

Pues para ellos es un problema. De hecho lo normal en bases de datos y registros utilizar el nombre completo y la fecha de nacimiento.


----------



## natasha2000

Henrik Larsson said:


> Y yo pregunto: ¿y porque los ingleses y los americanos sólo tienen un apellido?


 
Hm. No solo ingleses y americanos, sino muchas más naciones. Serbios, croatas, bosnios, y estoy segura que todos los pueblos eslavos llevan un nombre y un apellido. Lo de tener dos nombres creo que es tradición católica, e igual puede pasar que los polacos, por ejemplo, o checos que son católicos, tengan más de un apellido o nombre.  Creo que en Croacia también puede pasar que uno tenga dos nombres, pero dos apellidos, sería muy, pero muy raro (los xroatas son católicos, también).

Los ingleses y americanos no lo tienen pque no son católicos, aunque hay algunos, pero por lo que he visto y escuchado, creo que es la cosa de prestigio, que solo la gente "noble" (lee: asquerosamente rica) lo tiene, mejor dicho, lo utiliza, o así bautizan a sus hijos.


----------



## solinvictus

Bueno, sí . Creo que tiene que ver con algún esnobismo de casta  No tanto con una religión, si no con una cultura en la que la pureza de sangre (ups, perdón) tuvo bastante peso. Y eso de debería justamente a la gran importancia que tuvieron entre nosotros judíos y moros. (En el siglo XVII, en España y América, ser portugués se consideraba lo mismo que ser judío).
Será que con esto he vuelto a la cuestión original de esta hebra, que al princípio me parecía un disparate por la manera en que estaba formulada?
Sin embargo, más que eso, creo que la ausencia de ley sálica por estos lados hizo que las famílias de las mujeres mantuvieran una preponderancia que no hubo o se perdió más al norte.
Lucubrationes, lucubrationes....


----------



## natasha2000

solinvictus said:


> Bueno, sí . Creo que tiene que ver con algún esnobismo de casta  No tanto con una religión, si no con una cultura en la que la pureza de sangre (ups, perdón) tuvo bastante peso.


 
Esnobismo se refiere a la gente de los países donde normalmente no se utilizan dos nombres o dos apellidos. 
Pureza de sangre puede tener algo que ver con la costumbre de tener dos apellidos, pque solo existe en la península ibérica (los países de America heredaron esa costumbre), pero eso no explica la misma costumbre en Portugal, sólo al revés.

En cuanto a dos (o más) nombres, estoy segura que tiene que ver con catolicismo, porque mi madre fue nacida en una familia católica en Bosnia, y fue bautizada con dos nombres, pero como toda la vida llevó viviendo en Serbia (ortodoxos) al final decidió cambiarse el nombre a sólo uno, porque si no, no podía ccobrar la pensión. Lo mismo pasó con mi abuela, su madre. Estoy segura de que en Croacia o entre croatas que viven en Bosnia que son católicos, si te bautizan en iglesia, te dan dos o más nombres. En Serbia, o en cualquier otro país de tradición ortodoxa, la gente se bautiza con sólo un nombre.


----------



## Antpax

natasha2000 said:


> En cuanto a dos (o más) nombres, estoy segura que tiene que ver con catolicismo, porque mi madre fue nacida en una familia católica en Bosnia, y fue bautizada con dos nombres, pero como toda la vida llevó viviendo en Serbia (orto´doxos) al final decidió coambiarse el nombre a solo uno. Lo mismo pasó con mi abuela, su madre. Estoy segura de que en Croacia o entre croatas que viven en Bosnia que son católicos, si te bautizan en iglesia, te dan dos o más nombres. En Serbia, o en cualquier otro país de tradición ortodoxa, la gente se bautiza con sólo un nombre.


 
Hola Natasha:

Yo creo que se trata más un tema cultural que de religión. En España, supuestamente la mayoría de la población es católica, y lo normal es tener un sólo nombre y no dos (aunque tengamos dos apellidos). Por otro lado, en Estados Unidos, el catolicismo no es la religión mayoritaria y lo normal es tener dos nombres, aunque a lo mejor son la excepción, no sé.

Saludos.

Ant.


----------



## natasha2000

Tienes razón, Ant.

Lo que pasa es que estoy acostumbrada a que los croatas tienen dos nombres y siempre me lo han explicado que es por ser católicos. 
Ya veo bastante claro que es la cosa cultural...

Por otro lado, me dijo un argentino, que en Argentina suelen tener dos nombres y un apellido...

¿Hay alguien de Argentina que puede confirmar eso?


----------



## Outsider

En Francia, creo que sólo se usan dos apellidos también.


----------



## pickypuck

No tengo yo tan claro que lo usual sea tener un solo nombre visto el número de Marías algo que hay o en el caso de los hombre las combinaciones con José, Juan y María. Quizás los que tienen un nombre simple son más, pero creo que el número de los que lo tienen doble no es nada despreciable. Otra cosa es que mucha gente que lo tiene doble utilice uno simple y como normalmente no nos enseñamos los DNI, no sabemos que esas personas tienen dos nombres. Un amigo mío se llama José Manuel y todo el mundo le dice Jose y estoy seguro de que hay muchísima gente que piensa que se llama José a secas.

Que yo sepa, en Francia utilizan un solo apellido. 

También creo importante diferenciar religión y Estado, ya que al final es lo que diga el Estado lo que va a tener validez "a efectos oficiales". Aquí en la pila te podrán poner 15 nombres pero en el documento nacional de identidad te aparecerán como máximo dos nombres y dos apellidos. Los apellidos pueden ir en el orden que los padres quieran. Primero el paterno y luego el materno o viceversa.


----------



## serg79_

Antpax said:


> Hola Natasha:
> 
> Yo creo que se trata más un tema cultural que de religión. En España, supuestamente la mayoría de la población es católica, y lo normal es tener un sólo nombre y no dos (aunque tengamos dos apellidos). Por otro lado, en Estados Unidos, el catolicismo no es la religión mayoritaria y lo normal es tener dos nombres, aunque a lo mejor son la excepción, no sé.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant.


¿No es lo normal en España tener dos nombres?  
Yo pensaba que sí, y es por eso que haya tantos nombres compuestos como Maite (María Teresa), Juanan (Juan Antonio), Mariví (María Victoria), etc, de los cuales no existen muchos en inglés.
Por otro lado, conozco a bastantes personas aquí (Reino Unido) que solo tienen 1 nombre y 1 apellido.
Además, no estoy seguro de que tenga ver con la religión, ya que en países como, por ejemplo, Canadá, donde el catolicismo es la religión mayoritaria, siguen el mismo sistema que usamos en Inglaterra, Estados Unidos, etc,.


----------



## solinvictus

serg79_ said:


> ¿No es lo normal en España tener dos nombres?
> Yo pensaba que sí, y es por eso que haya tantos nombres compuestos como Maite (María Teresa), Juanan (Juan Antonio), Mariví (María Victoria), etc, de los cuales no existen muchos en inglés.
> Por otro lado, conozco a bastantes personas aquí (Reino Unido) que solo tienen 1 nombre y 1 apellido.
> Además, no estoy seguro de que tenga ver con la religión, ya que en países como, por ejemplo, Canadá, donde el catolicismo es la religión mayoritaria, siguen el mismo sistema que usamos en Inglaterra, Estados Unidos, etc,.[/quote]
> 
> Si pero en Canadá los católicos son Québécois y ahí abundan los Jean-François, Jean-Paul, Jean-Pierre, Jean-Luc etc.


----------



## Fernando

serg79_ said:


> ¿No es lo normal en España tener dos nombres?



No.

Lo normal es tener uno. En el caso de las mujeres suelen (solían) nombrarse María de XXXXX, pero tampoco era obligatorio, ni mucho menos. Además luego las María de las Dolores se convierten en Loli, por algún arcano misterio de la fonología que se me escapa.

En el caso de los hombres, solemos diferenciar "nombres compuestos" (XXXX María, José Manuel, Juan de Dios, etc.) que tienen una asociación establecida y otros que son más "de fantasía" (Luis Federico Alfredo Gustavo de todos  los Santos y del Cristo de los Desamparados, por ejemplo). En este segundo caso lo habitual es llamrarles por uno de los nombres (a efectos civiles creo que podrían ponerle dos, pero no estoy seguro).

En todo caso sigue siendo lo habitual UN solo nombre (Luis, Federico, etc.).

En América hay una mayor tendencia a utilizar nombres compuestos y de fantasía y al invento de nombres, tendencia que nos está llegando vía telenovelas, inmigración y ¿autoafirmación?.


----------



## serg79_

Fernando said:


> No.
> 
> Lo normal es tener uno. En el caso de las mujeres suelen (solían) nombrarse María de XXXXX, pero tampoco era obligatorio, ni mucho menos. Además luego las María de las Dolores se convierten en Loli, por algún arcano misterio de la fonología que se me escapa.
> 
> En el caso de los hombres, solemos diferenciar "nombres compuestos" (XXXX María, José Manuel, Juan de Dios, etc.) que tienen una asociación establecida y otros que son más "de fantasía" (Luis Federico Alfredo Gustavo de todos los Santos y del Cristo de los Desamparados, por ejemplo). En este segundo caso lo habitual es llamrarles por uno de los nombres (a efectos civiles creo que podrían ponerle dos, pero no estoy seguro).
> 
> En todo caso sigue siendo lo habitual UN solo nombre (Luis, Federico, etc.).
> 
> En América hay una mayor tendencia a utilizar nombres compuestos y de fantasía y al invento de nombres, tendencia que nos está llegando vía telenovelas, inmigración y ¿autoafirmación?.


Vale, gracias por la información.
Pensaba que era lo normal porque a los (pocos) españoles que he conocido, creo que todos han tenido dos nombres (Ana María, Luz María, Juan Antonio...).

En Inglaterra, lo usual es tener dos nombres ("a first name" y "a second name") y un apellido. Por ejemplo: John Robert Smith; aunque por lo general sólo se utiliza el "second name" en formularios oficiales y tal. Tendrías que ser bastante pedante usarlo en cualquier otro contexto.


----------



## serg79_

solinvictus said:


> Si pero en Canadá los católicos son Québécois y ahí abundan los Jean-François, Jean-Paul, Jean-Pierre, Jean-Luc etc.


Hola. Creo que la mayoría de los católicos en Canadá son de ascendencia irlandesa y escocesa (o sea, "English speakers").


----------



## pickypuck

serg79_ said:


> Pensaba que era lo normal porque a los (pocos) españoles que he conocido, creo que todos han tenido dos nombres (Ana María, Luz María, Juan Antonio...)


 
Hay millones de personas con dos nombres. Sólo hay que echar un vistazo a las páginas blancas. Pero creo que los foreros se refieren a que los consideran como uno solo nombre, un nombre compuesto. Entonces pasaría a cambiar mi primera frase por "hay millones de personas que llevan un nombre compuesto". Y cuando digo llevan, es en su DNI, no como se nombran a ellos mismos. Es cierto que cuando uno tiene un nombre compuesto, o dos nombres, como más os guste, se hace llamar por uno de ellos, por un diminutivo, o por otra palabra que no tiene nada que ver con su nombre.


----------



## serg79_

pickypuck said:


> Hay millones de personas con dos nombres. Sólo hay que echar un vistazo a las páginas blancas. Pero creo que los foreros se refieren a que los consideran como uno solo nombre, un nombre compuesto.


Bueno, es igual que en el mundo angloparlante entonces, porque (como dije en mi mensaje anterior) si tu nombre completo es "John Robert Smith", el "John Robert" tampoco trata de un nombre compuesto, cosa que es muy poco común en Inglaterra... a diferencia de Francia/Québec (como ha indicado solinvictus) y yo creía que España también, pero ya veo que no...


----------



## Fernando

serg79_ said:


> Vale, gracias por la información.
> Pensaba que era lo normal porque a los (pocos) españoles que he conocido, creo que todos han tenido dos nombres (Ana María, Luz María, Juan Antonio...).



Como ejemplo, los últimos presidentes/jefes de estado español:

- Alfonso (Suárez)
- Francisco (Franco)
- Adolfo (Suárez)
- Leopoldo (Calvo-Sotelo)
- Felipe (González)
- José María (un nombre compuesto muy usuado, normalmente abreviado como Chema) (Aznar)
- José Luis (otro nombre compuesto muy normal) (Rodríguez) 
- Juan Carlos (aunque a los reyes se les suele bautizar con decenas de nombres, lo normal es que su nombre dinástico sea uno solo. Juan Carlos es el primer rey español que - por motivos políticos - usa un nombre compuesto.


----------



## pickypuck

En las páginas blancas (gente a cuyo nombre tienen puesto un teléfono) aparecen en la provincia de Madrid:

José María - 21447 hombres
José Manuel - 10086 hombres
José Luis - 28298 hombres
José Antonio - 15298 hombres
María Carmen - 22536 mujeres
María Teresa - 10770 mujeres

Así que no es raro lo de tus amigos, por lo menos en su DNI. Lo que sí es muy raro es que una María Carmen, por ejemplo, se llame así con el nombre completo en su entorno (familia, amigos, trabajo) y no Maricarmen, Carmen, Marichu o Cuqui... esto ya es a gusto del consumidor. Un José Manuel suele llamarse Jose, Pepe, Lolo, Manolo... o Chico, porque en su casa es el benjamín, no sé si me explico  Esto también suele pasar con los simples.


----------



## serg79_

Te explicas bien . Gracias a los dos, ahora sé cómo funciona.

(Sólo añadir que sólo he conocido a una persona en Inglaterra que usaba un nombre compuesto, un tal "John Paul" que andaba todo el día diciendo a la gente que no le llame "John" a secas ).


----------



## pickypuck

Fernando said:


> - José María (un nombre compuesto muy usuado, normalmente abreviado como Chema) (Aznar)
> - José Luis (otro nombre compuesto muy normal) (Rodríguez)
> - Juan Carlos (aunque a los reyes se les suele bautizar con decenas de nombres, lo normal es que su nombre dinástico sea uno solo. Juan Carlos es el primer rey español que - por motivos políticos - usa un nombre compuesto.


 
Yo estoy casi seguro de que aunque estos presidentes también tienen nombres compuestos en su casa la señora Botella y la señora Espinosa los llaman Jose. Y bueno, todo el mundo conoce al Rey por Juan Carlos, pero también se sabe que la Reina lo llama "Juanito". Así que también se cumpliría en ellos lo de que una cosa es la oficialidad (el DNI en nuestro caso, los ciudadanos en el suyo) y otra el entorno. Y hablando del Rey, ¿cómo lo llamarán Leti, Marichalar e Iñaki? Está claro que sus hijos le dirán papá. No creo que se atrevan con "Juanito"


----------



## Fernando

Como todo el mundo sabe, es "Juanca". Juanito me temo que era el papá y por si acaso el hijo se abonó al compuesto.

Desgraciadamente mi intimidad con los Aznar-Botella es la misma que con los Rodríguez-Espinosa (o sea, ninguna) y no te puedo confirmar el otro extremo.


----------



## pickypuck

Fernando said:


> Desgraciadamente mi intimidad con los Aznar-Botella es la misma que con los Rodríguez-Espinosa (o sea, ninguna) y no te puedo confirmar el otro extremo.


 
Bueno, yo no es que haya ido cada semana a la Moncloa en la anterior legislatura a jugar al pádel y esta al baloncesto  Pero en el caso de los Aznar en algún que otro programa he visto que doña Ana le decía Jose. Lo de que la Reina llama al Rey Juanito es seguro, así lo dice en su biografía y así se refiere a él cuando lo nombra. Cosas de tener madres aficionadas a las biografías, je, je.


----------



## moirag

Soy inglesa y mis hijos nacieron en España( donde vivo). Cuando nació el primero - 1992 - yo querría ponerle mi apellido como primero. No me dejaron. Cuando nació el segundo - 1994 - en el Registro Civil me preguntaron si querría ponerle mi apellido primero? Pues, no - ya que el otro se llama así, no voty a complicarme la vida....


----------



## Blehh.

¿Soy la sola person que esta riendo por que (the post. ¿Cómo se dice en español?) original se dice "Espanya"?


----------



## Tomby

solinvictus said:


> ...En el siglo XVII, en España y América, ser portugués se consideraba lo mismo que ser judío...


¿Es eso cierto? ¿En qué te basas para afirmar tal cosa? Es la primera noticia que tengo.  

En cuanto a lo de los nombres y dos apellidos, como se ha dicho en varios tópicos, actualmente en España se puede escoger el orden de los mismos.
En el sistema portugués se antepone el apellido de la madre al del padre, pero, tal como ha indicado el compañero Outsider, el que realmente suele utilizarse es el que figura en último lugar, o sea, el del padre. Muchas veces me han incrito en hoteles de Portugal como M, JMª. F. cuando mi nombre exacto, tanto en mi DNI como en mi pasaporte es JMª. F. M.
Sobre la posibilidad de usar dos apellidos por causa de la presencia árabe en la Península Ibérica pienso que no hay un fundamento cierto en tal aseveración. Además, hoy en día, ¿hay alguien que pueda afirmar que lleve o no lleve sangre musulmana en sus venas cuando los árabes estuvieron viviendo en la Península Ibérica durante casi 800 años? Sería un absurdo afirmarlo o negarlo. Yo personalmente tengo un apellido rarísimo, apenas hay 10 o 12 personas que comparten mi apellido en el listín telefónico de Barcelona y, según tengo entendido parece ser que tiene origen árabe. Lógico, mi tierra natal (Comunidad Valenciana) es junto con Andalucía donde muchos árabes se quedaron para siempre.
Para resumir, considero que tiene más ventajas el que una mujer no "pierda" sus apellidos cuando contrae matrimonio (España y Portugal) que no lo contrario como ocurre en otros paises.
Y para terminar sólo añadir que el sistema usado en Rusia es el de Nombre + Patronímico (hijo/a de "nombre paterno") + Apellido del padre. Por ejemplo, si no estoy quivocado, el nombre de la Gran Duquesa María hija del último zar de Rusia S.A.I. Nikolai Aleksandrovic Romanov era María Nikolaevna Romanova.
¡Un saludo! José María.

P.D. En el Registro Civil figuro para todos los efectos como José María [cuando nací no estaba permitido registrar nombres en catalán], aunque los amigos y familiares me llaman Josep Maria (en catalán). No rectifiqué el nombre porque conlleva muchísima burocracia: cambio de documentos, estudios, propiedades, etc. Uf, ni hablar!


----------



## juliet1982

Blehh. said:


> ¿Soy la sola única  persona  que se  esta riendo porque en la carta  (the post. ¿Cómo se dice en español?) original se  dice "Espanya"?


 
La persona que escribió la primer carta no sabía como crear la "ñ" en su teclado, pero ahora si lo sabe, ya que alguien se lo dijo.Espero que te sirvan las correcciones, a mi siempre me sirven cuando trato de escribir en inglés. Julieta


----------



## juliet1982

natasha2000 said:


> Tienes razón, Ant.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que estoy acostumbrada a que los croatas tienen dos nombres y siempre me lo han explicado que es por ser católicos.
> Ya veo bastante claro que es la cosa cultural...
> 
> Por otro lado, me dijo un argentino, que en Argentina suelen tener dos nombres y un apellido...
> 
> ¿Hay alguien de Argentina que puede confirmar eso?


 
Hola a todos! Si, es verdad. Acá la gran mayoria de la gente tiene dos nombres y un solo apellido. Muy pocos tienen dos apellidos y muchísimo menos un solo nombre y un solo apellido ( como yo), mis padres fueron tan originales que me pusieron un solo nombre. Mis compañeros de escuela, cuando empezaban a preguntar unos a otros los segundos nombres para bromear acerca de eso, no me creían y decían que estaba mintiendo, pero es la verdad,  tengo solo un nombre. Y bueno, en mi pasaporte español, como para complicar las cosas, tengo dos apellidos! Ja,ja. Besos. Julieta


----------



## Namakemono

Blehh. said:


> (the post. ¿Cómo se dice en español?)


 
Se dice mensaje.


----------



## pickypuck

moirag said:


> Soy inglesa y mis hijos nacieron en España( donde vivo). Cuando nació el primero - 1992 - yo querría ponerle mi apellido como primero. No me dejaron. Cuando nació el segundo - 1994 - en el Registro Civil me preguntaron si querría ponerle mi apellido primero? Pues, no - ya que el otro se llama así, no voty a complicarme la vida....


 
La ley que permite poner el apellido de la madre primero es de 1999, por eso no le pudiste poner a tus hijos tu apellido primero. Fue mala suerte 

Aunque ahora puedan llevar los hijos primero el apellido de la madre, una vez que se decide esto, los hijos siguientes llevarán también primero el apellido de la madre. No está permitido ir cambiando el orden. Son los hijos cuando cumplen 18 años los que pueden cambiarse el orden, si ese es su deseo.

Lo que dice la ley actual:

"Es, por tanto, más justo y menos discriminatorio para la mujer permitir que ya inicialmente puedan los padres de común acuerdo decidir el orden de los apellidos de sus hijos, en el bien entendido de que su decisión para el primer hijo habrá de valer también para los hijos futuros de igual vínculo, lo cual no impide que, ante el no ejercicio de la opción posible, deba regir lo dispuesto en la Ley."

*Artículo primero. *

El artículo 109 del *Código Civil* queda redactado en los siguientes términos:

"La filiación determina los apellidos con arreglo a lo dispuesto en la ley.
Si la filiación está determinada por ambas líneas, el padre y la madre de común acuerdo podrán decidir el orden de transmisión de su respectivo primer apellido, antes de la inscripción registral. Si no se ejercita esta opción, regirá lo dispuesto en la ley.
El orden de apellidos inscrito para el mayor de los hijos regirá en las inscripciones de nacimiento posteriores de sus hermanos del mismo vínculo.
El hijo, al alcanzar la mayor edad, podrá solicitar que se altere el orden de los apellidos."


----------



## natasha2000

> La ley que permite poner el apellido de la madre primero es de 1999, por eso no le pudiste poner a tus hijos tu apellido primero. Fue mala suerte




perdón, pickypuck....

Pero si la ley es del año 1999, ¿cómo es que la preguntaron a moira si quería poner su apellido como el primer apellido a su hijo en 1994?




> Aunque ahora puedan llevar los hijos primero el apellido de la madre, una vez que se decide esto, los hijos siguientes llevarán también primero el apellido de la madre. No está permitido ir cambiando el orden. Son los hijos cuando cumplen 18 años los que pueden cambiarse el orden, si ese es su deseo.


 
Si te fijas en lo que moira dijo, su primer hijo ya llevaba como el primer apellido el apellido de su padre (nació en 1992). Sin embargo, cuando nació su segundo hijo, LA PREGUNTARON si quería ponerle a su SEGUNDO hijo su apellido como primero.

Veo que lo que pasó a moira no coincide con lo que pone la ley.


----------



## solinvictus

Tombatossals said:


> ¿Es eso cierto? ¿En qué te basas para afirmar tal cosa? Es la primera noticia que tengo.
> 
> Hola, te respondo.
> (...Claro que todos tenemos sangre de todo). No sé hasta que punto lloverá sobre mojado pero:
> En dos palabras, la explusión de los judíos por los Reyes Católicos hizo que muchos pasaran las fronteras más próximas física y culturalmente, para ellos Portugal y Maghreb.
> Junto a la raya española (la frontera) han perdurado hasta nuestros dias comunidades rurales de cripto-judíos que resisitieron siglos de Inquisición. Pero los más fueron a parar a, y a integrar las comunidades urbanas de la Beira y las grandes ciudades empezando por Lisboa. Allí también sufrieron persecuciones después que el rey D.Manuel casara a su hijo con una princesa hija de los reyes católicos los cuales exigieron para esa unión que se expulsaran también los judíos de Portugal. Unos se fueron, otros se convirtieron por conveniencia. De ahí la saga de los cristianos nuevos. Dá para otro post.


----------



## pickypuck

natasha2000 said:


> Si te fijas en lo que moira dijo, su primer hijo ya llevaba como el primer apellido el apellido de su padre (nació en 1992). Sin embargo, cuando nació su segundo hijo, LA PREGUNTARON si quería ponerle a su SEGUNDO hijo su apellido como primero.
> 
> Veo que lo que pasó a moira no coincide con lo que pone la ley.


 
Eso habría que preguntárselo al que le hizo la pregunta. Para mí que al funcionario se le fue la olla completamente porque eso en el año 94 era imposible. Por eso se hizo una ley en el 99, si no, qué sentido tendría la ley del 99. Y además, una vez que el primer hijo tiene una combinación, los siguientes también deben llevarla. Así que aunque tengas un hijo en el año 2000 (del mismo padre, se entiende) es imposible que el apellido de la madre pueda ponerse primero si se tiene otro hijo anterior, que lleva el apellido del padre primero. Por eso la pregunta que le hicieron es más absurda aún, porque ya tenía un hijo anterior así que el siguiente tenía que llevar el orden igual que su hermano. La ley afecta a los primogénitos a partir del día que salió publicada en el Boletín Oficial del Estado.

De todas formas creo que dice En el Registro Civil me preguntaron...?, con interrogación y ella misma se responde, "pues no". Así que creo que no le preguntaron nada.


----------



## Tomby

solinvictus said:


> Tombatossals said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Es eso cierto? ¿En qué te basas para afirmar tal cosa? Es la primera noticia que tengo.
> 
> Hola, te respondo.
> (...Claro que todos tenemos sangre de todo). No sé hasta que punto lloverá sobre mojado pero:
> En dos palabras, la explusión de los judíos por los Reyes Católicos hizo que muchos pasaran las fronteras más próximas física y culturalmente, para ellos Portugal y Maghreb.
> Junto a la raya española (la frontera) han perdurado hasta nuestros dias comunidades rurales de cripto-judíos que resisitieron siglos de Inquisición. Pero los más fueron a parar a, y a integrar las comunidades urbanas de la Beira y las grandes ciudades empezando por Lisboa. Allí también sufrieron persecuciones después que el rey D.Manuel casara a su hijo con una princesa hija de los reyes católicos los cuales exigieron para esa unión que se expulsaran también los judíos de Portugal. Unos se fueron, otros se convirtieron por conveniencia. De ahí la saga de los cristianos nuevos. Dá para otro post.
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Hola, Solinvictus!
> Tal vez leí mal tu post. Yo simplemente me refería a la siguiente frase de una anterior respuesta tuya. Es la siguiente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...En el siglo XVII, en España y América, ser portugués se consideraba lo mismo que ser judío...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me extraña porque es la primera noticia que tengo sobre tal consideración, por eso yo pregunté: "_¿Es eso cierto? ¿En qué te basas para afirmar tal cosa? Es la primera noticia que tengo._"
> El resto del mensaje (practicamente todo) no está relacionado con tu frase. En fin, no tiene importancia; hubiera sido mejor que yo separara dicho mensaje en dos totalmente independientes para no inducir a error.
> ¡Buen fin de semana!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lusitania

Mei said:


> Mi nombre es sólo María y con mis apellidos sólo sumo 30 letras...
> 
> Mei


 

Bueno el mío en realidad es Claudia H........ un nombre tan espantoso que no lo digo  no tengo coraje.

Pero, con Josep Maria me gustaria de saber esa de los portugueses ser lo mismo que los Judíos, es por la expulsión de los sefarditas?

Saludos


----------



## natasha2000

Lusitania said:


> Bueno el mío en realidad es Claudia H........ un nombre tan espantoso que no lo digo  no tengo coraje.
> 
> Pero, con Josep Maria me gustaria de saber esa de los portugueses ser lo mismo que los Judíos, es por la expulsión de los sefarditas?
> 
> Saludos


 
Supongo que es porque Portugal no fue tan severo con judíos y  moros como España... Cuando se expulsaron unos (1492) y luego otros (1502?) de España por los Reyes Católicos, muchos de ellos se fueron a Portugal, donde todavía podían vivir sin ser perseguidos como en España en aquel tiempo.... Digo yo...


----------



## Tomby

Lusitania said:


> ...Pero, con Josep Maria me gustaria de saber esa de los portugueses ser lo mismo que los Judíos, es por la expulsión de los sefarditas?
> 
> Saludos


Lusitania: Eso que tu me preguntas es lo que yo he preguntado dos veces en este tópico, pero el autor de la frase aún no ha respondido. Supongo que te refieres a la siguiente frase, para mi, totalmente incierta y sin fundamento alguno:
*"...En el siglo XVII, en España y América, ser portugués se consideraba lo mismo que ser judío... (solinvictus)*".
Saludos.


----------



## Fernando

Tombatossals said:


> en este tópico



¿Opinas que este tema es tópico?


----------



## Tomby

Lo que opino es que de los 110.000 judíos fueron expulsados por los Reyes Católicos, unos 55.000 (la mitad) se refugiaron en Portugal, pero eso no implica que en España se llamase a los portugueses “judíos”. No hay que mezclar conceptos a la ligera porque después crean malentendidos o atribuirme afirmaciones que yo nunca he escrito. Eso es lo que yo opino.
¡Un saludo!


----------



## natasha2000

pickypuck said:


> Eso habría que preguntárselo al que le hizo la pregunta. Para mí que al funcionario se le fue la olla completamente porque eso en el año 94 era imposible. Por eso se hizo una ley en el 99, si no, qué sentido tendría la ley del 99. Y además, una vez que el primer hijo tiene una combinación, los siguientes también deben llevarla. Así que aunque tengas un hijo en el año 2000 (del mismo padre, se entiende) es imposible que el apellido de la madre pueda ponerse primero si se tiene otro hijo anterior, que lleva el apellido del padre primero. Por eso la pregunta que le hicieron es más absurda aún, porque ya tenía un hijo anterior así que el siguiente tenía que llevar el orden igual que su hermano. La ley afecta a los primogénitos a partir del día que salió publicada en el Boletín Oficial del Estado.
> 
> De todas formas creo que dice En el Registro Civil me preguntaron...?, con interrogación y ella misma se responde, "pues no". Así que creo que no le preguntaron nada.


 

Si yo entiendo todo perfectamente. Así como lo explicas tú, tiene sentido. 

Por otro lado, tengo que admitir que no entiendo muy bien lo que moira dijo. 


> Cuando nació el segundo - 1994 - en el Registro Civil me preguntaron si querría ponerle mi apellido primero? Pues, no - ya que el otro se llama así, no voty a complicarme la vida....


 
No me di cuenta de ese signo de interrogación, así que ese "pues no" lo interpreté de la manera siguiente:
Me preguntaron, y yo decidi, pues no lo voy a hacer, ya que el primero ya tiene el apellido paterno como primero, y no le voy a complicar la vida al otro solamente por salir con la mía y ponerle mi apellido primero. Eso concluyo por la última frase... No sé si me equivoco...


----------



## Lusitania

Tombatossals said:


> Lo que opino es que de los 110.000 judíos fueron expulsados por los Reyes Católicos, unos 55.000 (la mitad) se refugiaron en Portugal, pero eso no implica que en España se llamase a los portugueses “judíos”. No hay que mezclar conceptos a la ligera porque después crean malentendidos o atribuirme afirmaciones que yo nunca he escrito. Eso es lo que yo opino.
> ¡Un saludo!


 

Puede ser que sí. Gracias. Eres muy amable.

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Tombatossals said:


> Lo que opino es que de los 110.000 judíos fueron expulsados por los Reyes Católicos, unos 55.000 (la mitad) se refugiaron en Portugal, pero eso no implica que en España se llamase a los portugueses “judíos”. No hay que mezclar conceptos a la ligera porque después crean malentendidos o atribuirme afirmaciones que yo nunca he escrito. Eso es lo que yo opino.
> ¡Un saludo!



Entonces no es un tópico, ¿no?


----------



## Cecilio

En los formularios oficiales de España (para matriculasrse en la universidad, renovar el carnet de conducir o cosas por el estilo), hay siempre una casilla para el primer apellido y otra para el segundo. En alguna ocasión (según tengo entendido) a los extranjeros que tienen que rellenar esos formularios no les queda más remedio que 'inventarse' un segundo apellido, poniendo el de la madre, o el de la madre cuando era soltera. Tengo curiosidad por saber si alguno de los foreros aquí presentes ha tenido que pasar por esa situación tan kafkiana.

Yo por mi parte, cuando vivía en Inglaterra, tenía que poner un guión (-) entre mis dos apellidos para evitar problemas, con lo cual me quedaba un apellido de lo más aristocrático.


----------



## natasha2000

Cecilio said:


> En los formularios oficiales de España (para matriculasrse en la universidad, renovar el carnet de conducir o cosas por el estilo), hay siempre una casilla para el primer apellido y otra para el segundo. En alguna ocasión (según tengo entendido) a los extranjeros que tienen que rellenar esos formularios no les queda más remedio que 'inventarse' un segundo apellido, poniendo el de la madre, o el de la madre cuando era soltera. Tengo curiosidad por saber si alguno de los foreros aquí presentes ha tenido que pasar por esa situación tan kafkiana.
> 
> Yo por mi parte, cuando vivía en Inglaterra, tenía que poner un guión (-) entre mis dos apellidos para evitar problemas, con lo cual me quedaba un apellido de lo más aristocrático.


 
Nunca he tenido este problema. Simplemente no relleno la casilla de segundo apellido. Hasta ahora nunca me obligaron "inventar" lo que no tengo. Ni DNI contiene sólo un apellido. Mi carné de seguridad social también, y todos los demás documentos españoles.


----------



## Lusitania

Pues yo y una compañera española en Dinamarca en una viaje de estudio y trabajo en él hotel nos presentaran un papel de registro de admissión. Normal, donde decia nombre y apellido no era suficiente para nuestros apellidos, pero decia "full name"...

Así buscamos saber junto al empleado si era necesario escribir todos los nombres y apellidos y él "Spanhish? Portuguese" y nosotras "Yes" u él "yes, all 7 of them". Creo que ya es conocido que tenemos muchos apellidos 

Perdonen, pero estoy aprendendo a escribir español. Pueden corrigirme siempre. Me gustaria. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cecilio

Lusitania said:


> Pues yo y una compañera española en Dinamarca en una viaje de estudio (estudios) y trabajo en el hotel nos presentaron un papel de registro de admisión. Normal, donde decía nombre y apellido no era suficiente para nuestros apellidos, pero decía "full name"...
> 
> Así buscamos saber junto al (esta frase suena rara; yo diría simplemente: "le preguntamos al) empleado si era necesario escribir todos los nombres y apellidos y él "Spanhish? Portuguese" y nosotras "Yes" y él "yes, all 7 of them". Creo que ya es conocido que tenemos muchos apellidos
> 
> Perdonen, pero estoy aprendiendo a escribir español. Pueden corregirme siempre. Me gustaría. Muchas gracias.



Aquí tienes unas correcciones, Lusitania. Escribes muy bien en español!


----------



## Outsider

Somos nosotros y los italianos.


----------



## Vanda

O entonces podemos llamarnos Isabel Cristina Leopoldina Augusta Micaela Gabriela Rafaela Gonzaga de Bragança.


----------



## Lusitania

Cecilio said:


> Aquí tienes unas correcciones, Lusitania. Escribes muy bien en español!


 
Gracias Cecilio. Estas contratado! 

Conozco personas con 8 nombres y apellidos. Es que en Portugal, es normal que la mujer se quede con los apellidos del marido (y claro que el marido también). Personas que como yo (tengo ya 4 apellidos) pueden quedarse con 7 nombres y apellidos.


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:


> O entonces podemos llamarnos Isabel Cristina Leopoldina Augusta Micaela Gabriela Rafaela Gonzaga de Bragança.


Obrigado por esse nome. Aprendi mais uma coisa hoje. E que personagem interessante! ("Tivesse eu mil tronos...")


----------



## Nanon

¿Y qué me dicen de Picasso?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Vivo en la frontera con Portugal y trabajo en un hotel. Debido a esto, he tenido oportunidad de examinar centenares de carnés portugueses, pero aún no he sido capaz de descifrar el mecanismo que tenéis para concatenar los apellidos, así que he llegado a la conclusión de que eso se decide tirando dados y que cualquier explicación sólo está para confundir 

A veces en España cuesta un poco diferenciar dónde empieza un apellido y dónde el otro, porque algunos son compuestos y otros son mismamente un nombre de pila, pero lo normal es que esté bien claro. En cambio, con los apellidos portugueses me cuesta mucho no equivocarme en los formularios porque la separación entre elementos es muchísimo más difusa.


----------



## Outsider

Eso es curioso, pero no comprendo bien a qué se refiere cuando habla de cómo "concatenamos los apellidos"... 

Un nombre portugués típico tiene dos apellidos, igual que un español.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Pues ahora mismo tengo un cliente que tiene en su carné exactamente esta estructura:

Cliente: A1 B1 C1

Padre: A2 B1 C1

Madre: A3 B3 C1

Resulta que B1 es "António". ¿Es un nombre o es un apellido? ¿La madre adoptó el segundo apellido del padre en vez del primero? ¿El cliente tiene dos apellidos del padre y ninguno de la madre? ¿O en cambio el cliente sólo tiene un apellido?


----------



## Outsider

Tiene solo un apellido (no conozco a nadie con el apellido "António"). Parece que sus padres tenían el mismo apellido de solteros. No es lo más habitual, pero puede acontecer, y entonces ¿para qué escribir lo mismo dos veces?


----------



## Zahrah

tchristodouleas said:


> Hola Namakenomo y Lusitania,
> Y como surgio esta costumbre? (en Espanya y en Portugal?) Historicamente, tiene algo que ver con la identificacion de personas con sangre arabe??
> 
> Gracias...
> tina
> 
> P.S. Nama... "espanya" es porque no se usar los acentos en el teclado.


 
Hola,

Segundo o conhecimento que tenho, em certos países árabes o mais habitual é terem um nome seguido de um só apelido, o do pai, mas no entanto... vou confirmar isso.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Outsider said:


> Tiene solo un apellido (no conozco a nadie con el apellido "António"). Parece que sus padres tenían el mismo apellido de solteros. No es lo más habitual, pero puede acontecer, y entonces ¿para qué escribir lo mismo dos veces?



Y entonces el padre tendría también un único apellido  Seguro que el próximo carné que vea no se parece en nada. Respecto a lo no repetir el apellido no sé si es en broma o en serio... Mi madre tiene los dos apellidos iguales, así como mi cuñada. Incluso he conocido a un tal Fernando Fernández Fernández y, aún más, a un Martín Martín Martín


----------



## chics

Buenos días.

En España, durante la dictadura nacionalcatólica, era obligatorio que los nombres de personas fueran siempre nombres de santos. Nadie se podía llamar Nieves, por ejemplo, y si alguien quería llamar así a su hija debía ponerle María de las Nieves (y luego llamarla como quiera). Tampoco se podían usar nombres en lenguas distintas al castellano, y así muchas Mercè tienen aún en su DNI "María de las Mercedes". Al acabar la dictadura el número de Marías Algo Más disminuyó considerablemente, o se redujo a familias más conservadoras, tradicionales o simplemente a las que les gustaban nombre como Maite o Mayka (que sin embargo debían escribir María Teresa o María del Carmen en la partida de nacimiento...); brevemente se pusieron de moda nombres como Áfica, Libertad... y nombres primero catalanes, vascos o gallegos (Laia, Nerea...); y luego de otras lenguas (Kevin, Jessica, Jeanette...).

Lo más habitual donde vivo es que las personas de menos de treinta años tengan un sólo nombre, aunque es cierto que el uso ha hecho que muchos consideren Joseluís, por ejemplo, como una sola palabra. 

Por cierto, en Barcelona uno de los hoteles más, diré lujosos (?), se llama _rey Juan Carlos_, pero todos dicen "Voy al Juanqui".

Respecto al catolicismo, añado también que aquí al bautizarse, hay que dar, no uno ni dos, ¡tres! nombres "cristianos"; que luego no constan en ningún documento oficial. Ahora es posible que uno de ellos (normelmente el primero, "el de verdad") no sea un santo a condición de que sí lo sean los demás. En mi familia los otros dos solían ser el del padrino o madrina y otro de algún otro familiar cercano (abuela, madre, hermana).

Habeis planteado la pregunta de qué pasa con la gente que tiene un solo apellido cuando viven en un país donde se tienen dos. A mí me gustaría proponer el caso contrario: he observado que los españoles que van a vivir a otro país suelen renunciar a su segundo apellido "para evitar complicaciones", aunque en realidad es muy raro encontrarse con dificultades a la hora de rellenar formularios, en documentos o gente que no comprenda (aunque tal vez piensan que se trata de un aristócrata ). Ahora os veo tan orgullosos de los dos apellidos... ¿qué opinais? ¿qué haceis vosotros? La pregunta también va para portugueses, etc. por supuesto.

Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

Dr. Quizá said:


> Y entonces el padre tendría también un único apellido


Verdad, no había pensado en eso. ¿Seguro que le han dado sus nombres completos?



Dr. Quizá said:


> Mi madre tiene los dos apellidos iguales, así como mi cuñada. Incluso he conocido a un tal Fernando Fernández Fernández y, aún más, a un Martín Martín Martín


En portugués, no se hace eso. Fernandes es Fernandes, y ya está.


----------



## natasha2000

chics said:


> Habeis planteado la pregunta de qué pasa con la gente que tiene un solo apellido cuando viven en un país donde se tienen dos..



Yo vivo en España y tengo sólo un apellido. Ningún problema. Normalmente la casilla de segundo apellido es opcional si se trata de formularios en la red, y si son en papel, pues, no lo pongo y ya está.



> A mí me gustaría proponer el caso contrario: he observado que los españoles que van a vivir a otro país suelen renunciar a su segundo apellido "para evitar complicaciones", aunque en realidad es muy raro encontrarse con dificultades a la hora de rellenar formularios, en documentos o gente que no comprenda (aunque tal vez piensan que se trata de un aristócrata ). Ahora os veo tan orgullosos de los dos apellidos... ¿qué opinais? ¿qué haceis vosotros? La pregunta también va para portugueses, etc. por supuesto.
> Saludos


En contacto con el extranjero, mi jefe siempre pone sólo su primer apellido, porque siempre cuando pone los dos, le llaman por su segundo y no por el primer apellido, que es, en España, un poco ridículo...


EDIT: A veces me resulta dificil determinar si algo es nombre o apellido. ¡Qué vergüenza, una vez escribí a un señor: Apreciado Sr. Pau, pensando que eso era su primer apellido, y resultó ser su segundo nombre... Pero, ¿cómo saberlo si te pone dos nombres y sólo un apellido, si estoy acostumbrada a ver un nombre y dos apellidos?


----------



## chics

natasha2000 said:


> A veces me resulta dificil determinar si algo es nombre o apellido.


Eso nos pasa a todos, a una amiga que se apellida _del Val_ (primer apellido) a menudo le escriben "Sra. Del:" .
En contextos internacionales cada vez se usan con más frecuencia las firmas en las que el/los nombres se escriben en minúsculas y los apellidos en mayúsculas, para que esté claro para todos; y luego se pone todo lo que esté en mayúsculas como apellido.
Por ejemplo: María Luisa DEL VAL GÓMEZ, sería Sra. Del Val Gómez, que incluye a los dos apellidos, sí, pero siempre es mejor que Sra. Del, Sra. Luisa o Sra. Luisa Del.


----------



## natasha2000

chics said:


> Eso nos pasa a todos, a una amiga que se apellida _del Val_ (primer apellido) a menudo le escriben "Sra. Del:" .
> En contextos internacionales cada vez se usan con más frecuencia las firmas en las que el/los nombres se escriben en minúsculas y los apellidos en mayúsculas, para que esté claro para todos; y luego se pone todo lo que esté en mayúsculas como apellido.
> Por ejemplo: María Luisa DEL VAL GÓMEZ, sería Sra. Del Val Gómez, que incluye a los dos apellidos, sí, pero siempre es mejor que Sra. Del, Sra. Luisa o Sra. Luisa Del.



jejeje... Ahora me siento mejor... Pero a veces me encuentro en un apuro verdadero cuando tengo tres elementos y no cuatro, aunque y con cuatro a veces puede ser difícil, ya que hay gente que tiene TRES apellidos y solo un nombre, o al revés... Además, como en el caso de tu amiga, todo resulta aún más dificil y confuso si el nombre/apellido también incluye los artículos y "de(l)"

Sinceramente, prefiero el sistema serbio: Un nombre, un apellido y ya está. Además, la gran mayoría de los apellidos se termina en IĆ, así que no hay manera de equivocarse.


----------



## Outsider

Pero, Natasha, ¿no le parece que en general es fácil distinguir un nombre personal español de un apellido español? Son pocos los nombres que pueden usarse con ambas funciones, ¿no es verdad?


----------



## natasha2000

Outsider said:


> Pero, Natasha, ¿no le parece que en general es fácil distinguir un nombre personal español de un apellido español? Son pocos los nombres que pueden usarse con ambas funciones, ¿no es verdad?



Lo más normal es que se distinguen, pero hay veces que es difícil... Normalmente me pasa con los nombres/apellidos que nunca antes he oído... Ahora no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo, pero los hay... Además, tengo un poquito más problemas con los nombres/apellidos catalanes, pque los hay más que desconozco que los castellanos, ya que estudié el castellano y no el catalán...


----------



## Outsider

¡Ah, sí! Claro que cuando escribí "nombres españoles" pensaba en los nombres, bien, _en_ español. 

Sin duda me liaría más con nombres catalanes o, ¡peor aún, vascos!


----------



## chics

También lo puedes meter en cualquier buscador y verás si aparece como nombre o como apellido.


----------



## natasha2000

chics said:


> También lo puedes meter en cualquier buscador y verás si aparece como nombre o como apellido.



Creo que no te entiendo.... ¿En cualquier buscador? ¿Quieres decir en google, por ejemplo? ¿Y cómo me van a salir como apellidos o nombres?


----------



## pickypuck

Outsider said:
			
		

> Son pocos los nombres que pueden usarse con ambas funciones, ¿no es verdad?


 
No son tan pocos. Algunos que me vienen ahora a la cabeza son Alonso, Andrés, Ángel, Ara, Benito, Esteban, Javier, Juan, Lara, Lázaro, Lorenzo, Marcos, Martín, Miguel, Mohamed, Pascual, Rodrigo, Rosa, Sancho, Santiago, Santos, Sebastián... Hay bastantes más.




			
				chics said:
			
		

> ¿qué haceis vosotros?


 
Para la comunidad internacional hace tiempo que mi nombre perdió el segundo apellido y que mi segundo nombre de pila se convirtió en una inicial y un punto. Sé de gente que ha recurrido a unir ambos apellidos por un guión, pero no es lo usual en mi campo.

Saluditos.


----------



## chics

> ¿Y cómo me van a salir como apellidos o nombres?


Sí, por ejemplo google. Si dudas de si Pau (u otra cosa) es nombre o apellido, lo metes y miras a ver qué sale. Lo deduces. No hace falta ni que entres en las páginas, sólo tienes que ver si las referencias a personas son del tipo Pau Llopis, Pau Mas Pons, Mari Pau Alegre del Pi, (sería un nombre ¿no? por que hay cosas/apellidos después, o bien es algo informal como "Hola, me llamo Pau...") o bien ves que es un apellido, porque siempre sale después de uno o dos nombres, nunca el primero. 
Otra opción, si vives en Barcelona, es preguntar a cualquiera...


----------



## natasha2000

chics said:


> Sí, por ejemplo google. Si dudas de si Pau (u otra cosa) es nombre o apellido, lo metes y miras a ver qué sale. Lo deduces. No hace falta ni que entres en las páginas, sólo tienes que ver si las referencias a personas son del tipo Pau Llopis, Pau Mas Pons, Mari Pau Alegre del Pi, (sería un nombre ¿no? por que hay cosas/apellidos después, o bien es algo informal como "Hola, me llamo Pau...") o bien ves que es un apellido, porque siempre sale después de uno o dos nombres, nunca el primero.
> Otra opción, si vives en Barcelona, es preguntar a cualquiera...



Lo más usual es que pregunto a alguien (lógico, si vivo aquí estoy rodeada de la gente que sabe mejor que yo)....

Pero aquí acabas de dar un ejemplo perfecto.
Sí, por ejemplo tengo sólo:
*Mari Pau Alegre....*

Será Pau segundo nombre o el primer apellido? Lo más seguro es preguntar a alguien quien sabe mejor.


----------



## chics

¡Pero encontrarás un montón de ejemplos con Pau, además de ese!


----------



## natasha2000

chics said:


> ¡Pero encontrarás un montón de ejemplos con Pau, además de ese!



Ya, ya... Pero ¿Cómo saber si en ese ejemplo concreto que tienes Pau es nombre o apellido? Lo más probable será que es un nombre, pque es más frecuente como nombre que como apellido, pero ?y qué si precisamente en tu ejemplo no lo es?


----------



## chics

Como te decían, aunque haya muchos nombres que puedan ser las dos cosas, la mayoría sólo es una. Si buscas en un listín de teléfonos, en google o donde quieras, verás muchos ejemplos, alguno difícil pero muchos fáciles, y entonces podrás saber si es una cosa o la otra en general, y de este modo aplicarlo a tu caso concreto.
Por supuesto, preguntar es lo más rápido y que nunca falla.

Por cierto, Pau es un nombre, pero no podrás saber si es hombre (cast: Pablo) o mujer (cast: Paz) hasta que le veas...


----------



## Vanda

No sé se han visto este artículo sobre dos apellidos en España:


> ... porque la _Ley de Registro Civil _establece que _sólo se admitirán en este número para inscripción_, y confundimos este deber con el derecho a usar los que queramos.(...) Hay que suponer que en el proceso de redacción de la ley, algún funcionario emitiría un informe en que se recomendaba este uso (por otra parte de amplia tradición en España), y la ley se acomodó a él.


----------



## chics

Bueno, Vanda, creo que la pregunta es porqué tradicionalmente, legalmente, etc. en algunos países hay un apellido, en otros muchos y en concreto en España son dos.

Natasha, otra cosa aún más fácil es tener a mano un libro de éstos de los significados de nombres (seguro que tienes algo gratis en la red) propios y una guía telefónica, por ejemplo, y así buscas si es nombre o apellido. También, sobretodo los nombres suelen ser parecidos al castellano, y viviendo en Barcelona seguro que rápidamente conocerás los nombres y apellidos más comunes.

Pickipuck, mi pregunta iba más bien encaminada a los motivos de una u otra opción. Como una María Luisa de la Torre Gracia opta a llamarse Maria Torre porque así es más fácil inventarle una dirección de correo en la empresa que la emplea. ¿O por qué otras razones? Yo misma reconozco que estoy en algunos sitios con una _h_ intercalada en mi nombre por pura pereza (¿o cansancio?) de corregirlo. Otras personas que conozco tienen un sólo apellido en su DNI, pero se ponen los dos por motivos profesionales (por ejemplo, uno es inglés y otro castellano, y se dedica a traducir de inglés a castellano) o de otra índole (por ejemplo, un alemán, hijo de una alemana y un español, al que gusta que sus paisanos sepan que él también tiene sangre alemana).

Lo de ponerse un punto, como María L. de la Torre, sí que no lo había oído nunca. Y tampoco sabía (me interesa, pues) que las opciones cambien según los "campos" (¿sectores profesionales?).


----------



## mjmuak

chics said:


> Habeis planteado la pregunta de qué pasa con la gente que tiene un solo apellido cuando viven en un país donde se tienen dos. A mí me gustaría proponer el caso contrario: he observado que los españoles que van a vivir a otro país suelen renunciar a su segundo apellido "para evitar complicaciones"


 
Y si a los dos apellidos les sumamos un nombre compuesto, pues más lío todavía. Mi nombre es Mª José Tur Urú (por ejemplo, no os vayáis a pensar que es verdad) y me han llamado de todo, cualquier combinación es válida. Así que lo que hago es poner siempre guiones y, por supuesto, escribir el nombre completo sin simbolitos que puedan llevar a la confusión: _María-José Tur-Urú. _Aún así, en el último diplomilla que me dieron en Inglaterra me pusieron _Urú María-José Tur_

Y otra cosilla, mi madre es portuguesa y tiene dos apellidos y siempre firma con el segundo, que es el "importante", o sea, el del padre, lo cual en España es un mareo porque aquí la gente suele firmar con el primero, el del papi y, claro, a ella nunca le coindice (por ejemplo, en documentos oficiales en España normalmente aparecen los dos apellidos, pero a veces solo hay sitio para el primero y cuando ella llega con su firma o escribe su nombre siempre pone el segundo sólamente, lo cual hace fruncir algunos ceños).

Un saludo


----------



## roseruf

chics said:


> Lo de ponerse un punto, como María L. de la Torre, sí que no lo había oído nunca. Y tampoco sabía (me interesa, pues) que las opciones cambien según los "campos" (¿sectores profesionales?).


Yo soy biologa, y mi campo es un despiporre... Los artículos científicos utilizan sistemas anglosajones por lo que los Ibéricos nos las vemos en figurillas. En mi caso particular es sencillo porque mi primer apellido es muy raro (raríiiiiisimo) y no hay otro cientifico que lo comparta. Así yo sou Roser Urr... y listo, desgraciadamente he perdido el de mi madre, que me encanta. La mayoría de los investigadores optan por los guiones y por escribir juntas algunas partes: Fulanita Garcia-Giralt, MªAntonia Perez-dePrado, jugando con las mayúsculas y las minúsculas. Por otro lado mi jefe era argentino y resctó el apellido de su madre al llegar a España, aunque los artículos los firma con un sólo apellido. 
En otro sentido, unos parientes que emigraron a trabajar a Suiza en los 70 se encontraron con que ella se vio obligada a cambiarse el Apellido por el de su marido para poder tener acceso a la Seguridad Social Suiza, a la vuelta, tocó deshacer el entuerto para temas legales españoles... un cachondeo burocrático, vamos! 
Tengo una compañera que no compartia el primer apellido con su hermano ya que el hermano lleba los dos apellidos de la madre y ninguno del padre (por divorcio) así que ahora son Fulanita Tururú Pujol  y Menganito Pujol  Tereré... A los 18 ella se hizo invertir los apellidos (lo que supuso un follón burocrático considerable) colocando el de la madre en primer lugar, así al menos el primer apellido coincide, si bien no el segundo...vamos que para gustos colores!


----------



## chics

Pero parece que tener dos nos permite más flexibilidad ¿no? siempre es más fácil pasar de dos (nombres o apellidos) a uno, que de uno a... uno también.

Mi amiga argentina tiene dos nombres allí (y siempre le llaman Adela Patricia, así de largo) mientras que en España siempre es sólo Adela, o incluso Ade. Si me llamo Ana y me voy allí, no inventaré otro nombre, pero estaré menos integrada, o adaptada o como querais llamarlo, seré menos como ellos en más cosas. Con los apellidos, igual. Otro ejemplo son algunos amigos catalanes que ponen una *i* (sería la conjunción *y*, en castellano) entre sus apellidos (en teoría, eso los pone más _a la misma altura_) en cataluña pero la suprimen en el resto de España.

En Francia y otros países también se fruncen ceños cuando ven al señor López con la señora García, no sé si piensan que se trata de un intercambio de parejas.


----------



## alexacohen

chics said:


> Mi amiga argentina tiene dos nombres allí (y siempre le llaman Adela Patricia, así de largo) mientras que en España siempre es sólo Adela, o incluso Ade. Si me llamo Ana y me voy allí, no inventaré otro nombre, pero estaré menos integrada, o adaptada o como querais llamarlo, seré menos como ellos en más cosas.
> (...)
> En Francia y otros países también se fruncen ceños cuando ven al señor López con la señora García, no sé si piensan que se trata de un intercambio de parejas.


 
Nuestro problema en concreto es que no tenemos dos apellidos, sino cuatro. Mi padre tiene cuatro, mi abuelo tenía cuatro... un horror.

Si tienes en cuenta que yo tengo nombre de culebrón... agh agh.
La mayoría de mis tíos optó por quitarse la segunda mitad de sus apellidos compuestos, desesperados de que no hubiera forma de que dos documentos coincidieran: el personal de las diferentes oficinas gubernamentales cortaba los apellidos por donde le daba la gana. Mi tía María Carmen Eugenia Del Río Guadalquivir y del Valle Umbrío (es un decir)
era Carmen Río Umbrío, Eugenia Guadalquivir Valle, María Del Río y del Valle... según. 
Facturas que no se reciben; nóminas que no se ingresan; pasaportes que no pueden emitirse; certificados que no sirven; hacienda que te reclama los impuestos dos veces... 
No veáis el follonazo que se montó cuando se leyeron los testamentos... y hubo que certificar que todas esas personas eran una sola y la misma.
Yo me vuelvo loca cuando tengo que rellenar cualquier impreso. "Cubra la línea de puntos con su nombre y apellidos".
Facilísimo... pero no cabe.
Los apellidos compuestos son un horror.

P.D. Pues sí, en muchos países piensan que estás de escapada con tu amante y no de viaje con tu marido... pero en el fondo tiene gracia.


----------



## RIU

chics said:


> Otro ejemplo son algunos amigos catalanes que ponen una *i* (sería la conjunción *y*, en castellano) entre sus apellidos (en teoría, eso los pone más _a la misma altura_) en cataluña pero la suprimen en el resto de España.


 

Discrepo Chics:

SEGUNDO.-Debe tratarse previamente en la presente litis la cuestión fáctica relativa a si efectivamente en la lengua catalana se utiliza la conjunción «i» intercalada entren los dos apellidos y dicho uso, *a diferencia de lo que sucede en la lengua castellana con la conjunción «y» no deviene simplemente una fórmula para separar en el ámbito exclusivamente registral el primer apellido del segundo*. La apuntada cuestión fáctica debe reputarse plenamente acreditada tanto por la certificación expedida por el "Institut D'Estudis Catalans» conforme a la cual de acuerdo con la normativa gramatical establecida por la Sección Filológica del mencionado Instituto, Corporación académica creada el año 1907 y reconocida oficialmente por Real Decreto de 26-11-1976, *los dos apellidos de las personas catalanas han de ir unidos por medio de la conjunción copulativa «i»*, como por el hecho de que corroborando dicho criterio en la Gran Enciclopedia Catalana los apellidos de las personalidades
catalanas que obran en la misma figuran con la conjunción «i» intercalada entre el apellido paterno y el materno.

La sentencia completa la tienes aquí.​


----------



## alexacohen

Hola, Riu.
Esto último no lo he entendido. Si yo me hubiese ido a vivir a Catalunya, y mis hijas hubiesen nacido en Girona, por ejemplo, ¿tendría que unir sus apellidos con una "i" para ajustarme a la normativa catalana?
Evidentemente, mis hijas serían catalanas por nacimiento y educación, pero no por ascendencia, que sería francesa y andaluza.


----------



## Mei

alexacohen said:


> Yo me vuelvo loca cuando tengo que rellenar cualquier impreso. "Cubra la línea de puntos con su nombre y apellidos".
> Facilísimo... pero no cabe.
> Los apellidos compuestos son un horror.



Yo también tengo apellido compuesto y es un palo. Muchas veces como no cabe me lo escriben a medias y eso es peor... en fin... 

Mei


----------



## chics

RIU said:


> *los dos apellidos de las personas catalanas han de ir unidos por medio de la conjunción copulativa «i»*


 ¿Quieres decir que en teoría es obligatorio para todos los catalanes y en cualquier lugar donde se encuentren? Y ¿tú no conoces a nadie con una "i" de quita y pon? Yo creo que no conozco a nadie que la ponga cuando sale al extranjero... Ni me suena mucho que hablen de Montilla i Aguilera en ninguna parte, por ejemplo. No sé, no te voy a refutar ninguna ley, pero es cierto que yo conozco bastantes personas que a la práctica lo escriben_ a gusto del consumidor._


----------



## RIU

Trankzzzzz, 

El asunto es bastante, como dices a gusto del consumidor, al igual que nadie discuta a Don Santiago Ramon y Cajal (epd) que le daba la gana poner la Y en castellano para que se supiera que su primer apellido es Ramon (hijo de Justo Ramon y Antonia Cajal, si no recuerdo mal), esfuerzo que, dicho sea de paso, no creo que le sirviera de mucho. 

Mi caso particular es similar (lo del apellido que es un nombre, no la sabiduría del sujeto, evidentemente) con lo que siempre pongo la i latina, me halle donde me halle, con toda suerte de interpretaciones al respecto.

Así pues, Alexa, en el hipotético caso que expones, tus hijas tendrían derecho a usarlo, ciertamente.

Chics, Jordi Pujol i Soler y Pasqual Maragall i Mira, si la usan. En cuanto a José Montilla... parece que sí.


----------

